# New in Lisboa - Internet on smartphones



## AHKS (Jun 17, 2012)

Dear Everyone, 

We're a young Danish couple who's moving to Lisboa in a couple of weeks and we've come across this great expat forum. One of our concerns, which we havent been able to find answers to yet, is internet access(3G) on smartphones. Maybe someone knows about the possibilities and prices? We are also going to need wireless internet connection on our computers. 

Thanks for your time  

PS Maybe this thread should've been posted in the 'real forum', sorry(Newbies


----------

